# Ice Hockey League for Child



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'll be moving with my wife and son in mid August from Canada. Does anyone know if there is an ice hockey league in Dubai. My son would be going into the Novice level (birth year 2005) as per Ontario, Canada standards.

Also if there is a league, would you know the following:


Approximate season start and end dates
Cost
Are skates and equipment provided and if not, is it better to buy in Canada or Dubai 
Location(s) of Rinks


Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess by now you have guessed the answer.

The only ice rink I have heard of in Dubai is the one in the Dubai Mall, so the number of team are probably fairly limited. one or at the outside, two I guess.

Leagues - unlikely.

I haven't seen anyone walking around the mall carrying their own skates and judging by how packed it gets, they must rent them there.

There is as much ice hockey going on in Dubai as there is camel riding in Canada


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How wrong can you be  http://www.timeoutdubai.com/kids/features/29769-ice-hockey-for-kids


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> How wrong can you be  Ice hockey for kids - Kids Features - TimeOutDubai.com


Dubai Sandstorms....Here we come

Dubai Sandstorms

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Renoir21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

There is also a rink in Al Nasr, I've seen kids playing hockey there on Tuesday evenings. Based on the equipment I've seen here you REALLY should pick up all the equipment in Canada before coming over.


----------

